# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes cirurgiões - parte II

## Julio Macieira

Todos os peixes cirurgiões pertencem à família _Acanthuroidae_, e são extremamente populares no aquarismo. Dada sua importância no hobby, faremos um breve relato dos gêneros e das espécies que são mais procuradas para aquários. este artigo será composto de duas partes. Esta é a segunda parte do artigo, que tratará das subfamílias não citadas anteriormente.
Família: _Acanthuroidea_
Subfamília:
_Acanthurinae_
_Nasinae_
_Prionurinae_
_Zanclidae_
_Siganidae_
_Ephippidae_
_Scatophagidae_

_Paracanthurus_
Corpo ovalado, pedúnculo caudal comprimido, 9 espinhas dorsais, 3 espinhas anais, 1 nadadeira ventral, dentes e mandíbulas fixos, finos e largos, com grandes bordas denticuladas. Arcada superior com menos que 26 dentes, escamas com ctenas nas margens posteriores. Espécie única do gênero. Possui várias formas de coloração, dependendo geralmente da região de ocorrência. Corpo de azul intenso com mancha característica preta, que vai desde a parte superior dos olhos até a cauda. Cauda amarela. Adultos com nadadeiras ventrais amarelas em grande parte, exceto na ligação com o corpo. Atinge 26 cm de comprimento. Juvenis são zooplanctívoros e adultos passam a comer algas. Aquário com mínimo de 450 litros. Mais do que um indivíduo pode ser colocado no mesmo aquário. Ocorre em grande quantidade por todo o Indo Pacífico Oeste.

_Ctenochaetus_
Diferenciados dos _Acanthurus_ por causa da mandíbula e dentição, além de detalhes no número de espinhas. Alimentam-se basicamente de detritos, camadas finas de material no substrato que contém grande concentração de algas unicelulares. Corpo ovalado, pedúnculo caudal comprimido, 8 espinhas dorsais, 3 anais, 5 ventrais, dentes móveis nas mandíbulas e encurvados. mais de 30 dentes na mandíbula superior, escamas com ctenas nas margens posteriores.

_C. strigosus_
Ocorre apenas no Hawaii. Atinge 18 cm. Aquário ideal de 400 litros no mínimo. Corpo de coloração laranja-rosado listado de amarelo em juvenis, que escurece de forma geral conforme se tornam adultos, quando as listas ficam menos largas. Os olhos permanecem amarelos por toda a vida. Excelente espécie para limpeza de aquários. Talvez a única entre os cirurgiões que se alimenta de algas marrons. Normalmente pouco agressivo. Forma grandes cardumes.

_C. hawaiiensis_
Juvenis de coloração extremamente atraente, de fundo laranja forte e listas relativamente largas azuis na diagonal do corpo. Bordas das nadadeiras ventral e dorsal azuis. Adultos se tornam praticamente negros, com listas claras e finas. Chega a 24 centímetros. Relativamente agressivo. Mais encontrado no Hawaii, mas também de Palau até Samoa e Ilhas Marquesas. Adultos formam pequenos cardumes. Aquário de 600 litros. Peixe muito ativo, que precisa de muito espaço para nadar.

_Zebrassoma_
A marca do gênero é o focinho protuberante. Ocorrem por todo o Indo-Pacífico. Algumas espécies são encontradas em locais muito específicos apenas. Similares a _Acanthurus_, ocorrem em pares ou grandes cardumes. Corpo oval, nadadeiras anais e dorsais extremamente altas. 4 ou 5 espinhas dorsais, 3 anais e 5 ventrais.

_Z. velifera_
Distribui-se por todo o Indo-Pacífico central e oeste. Juvenis e adultos são geralmente encontrados sozinhos. Chega a 30 centímetros. Corpo marrom com listas verticais brancas. Todo o corpo é recoberto por listas mais finas amarelo-acobreadas ininterruptas. Herbívoro. Juvenis com focinho e parte frontal amarelados. Cauda do adulto amarela, com pedúnculo caudal azul arroxeado. Espécie relativamente agressiva. Precisa de aquário com mínimo de 600 litros, e de preferência ainda maior e alto. Muito ativo.

_Z. desjardinii_
Encontrado apenas no Índico e Mar Vermelho. Muito semelhante a _Z. velifera_, mas no adulto as listas acobreadas são interrompidas no meio do corpo, e o padrão se torna pontilhado. Juvenis também apresentam coloração amarelada. Consideravelmente agressivo. Adultos formam pequenos grupos. Cresce até 40 centímetros, e precisa de aquário com 600 litros no mínimo, se possível ainda maior e alto. Herbívoro, aceita facilmente alimentos fornecidos pelo aquarista.

_Z. scopas_
Distribui-se por todo o Indo-Pacífico, apresentando muitas formas de coloração e aparentemente se relaciona com _Z. flavescens_ e _Z. rostrata_. Adultos formam grupos às vezes muito numerosos e se misturam com _Z. flavescens_. Herbívoro. Corpo de tonalidade marrom esverdeada escura completamente pontilhado. Bege claro em direção ao focinho, formando degradê horizontalmente até a cauda. Espinho caudal branco. Olhos castanho-escuros. Herbívoro. Chega a 16 cm. Aquário com mínimo de 400 litros. Relativamente agressivo. Pequenos jovens com corpo marcadamente listado. 

_Z. flavescens_
Sem dúvida o mais popular entre todos os "tangs". Coloração amarela, espinho caudal branco, olhos com lista vertical negra. Herbívoro, ocorre no Hawaii. Micronésia e Ilhas Ogasawara. Atinge 20 cm. Em aquários com mais de 800 litros, pode-se colocar mais de um espécime. Nos realmente grandes, é possível manter-se pequenos cardumes, o que causa interessante e natural comportamento geral. Ocorre com _Z. scopas_ e provavelmente reproduz-se com aquela espécie no Japão. Herbívoro. Aceita com facilidade todo tipo de alimento no aquário. Volume mínimo de aquário: 400 litros. Em aquários menores, pode ser bastante agressivo, mesmo com peixes de outros gêneros. Adultos chegam a formar cardumes de centenas de indivíduos, em que nadam com outros acanturídeos.

_Z. xanthurus_
Ocorre do Mar Vermelho até o Mar da Arábia e Sri Lanka. Adultos são encontrados aos pares ou em cardumes que podem ser bastante numerosos. Chega a 25 cm, e é bastante agressivo em aquários "apertados", menores que 600 litros. É um peixe-cirurgião que comumente ataca corais vivos se não for adequada e freqüentemente alimentado (com muita verdura). Cor azul-carbono, com bordas das nadadeiras peitorais amarelas. Pinta no orifício nasal e cauda também amarelos. Herbívoro que aceita bem proteína animal em dosagem baixa. 

_Z. rostrata_
Das Ilhas Marquesas até Ilhas Cook, Tuvalu e Pitcairn. Ocorre em lagoas e recifes protegidos até 15 metros de profundidade. Dificilmente avistado mais que um indivíduo por vez. Normalmente, forma cardumes com outras espécies de acanturídeos. Corpo negro, focinho notadamente longo. Herbívoro. Não é agressivo nem muito fácil de se manter em aquários. Chega a 21 cm. Aquário ideal de 600 litros no mínimo. Prefere co-habitantes calmos. Cruza com_ Z. scopas_ em algumas áreas onde ocorrem em conjunto. 

Sub-família _Nasinae_
Possui apenas um gênero - _Naso_ - que contém cerca de 20 espécies. Todos apresentam corpo alongado e ovalado, com pedúnculo caudal acentuadamente fino, e usam a cauda para nadar, ao contrário dos acanturídeos, que usam-na fundamentalmente para acelerações bruscas. Jovens são herbívoros e encontrados normalmente à procura de algas, enquanto adultos são basicamente planctívoros e herbívoros, formando às vezes enormes cardumes em águas abertas dos recifes.

_N. lituratus_
O mais conhecido do gênero. Ocorre por todo o Indo-Pacífico. Jovens são encontrados às vezes unidos, em conjunto com acanturídeos de outros gêneros. Adultos geralmente formam grandes cardumes. Juvenis herbívoros e adultos fundamentalmente planctívoros, mas se alimentam de algas ocasionalmente. Corpo cinza, focinho e nadadeira dorsal negros. Mancha amarela acima dos olhos que cobre toda a testa. Boca laranja. Nadadeira ventral laranja . Pedúnculo caudal laranja, com dois aguilhões fixos e expostos de cada lado. Adultos tendem a formar alongamentos nas pontas da cauda ("lira"). Aquário de tamanho mínimo de 1000 litros, pois atinge 45 cm. Peixe geralmente calmo. Mudança de coloração para quase negro pontilhado de branco indica estresse.

_N. elegans_
Do Mar Vermelho até o Índico, chegando até a Ilha de Bali. Idêntico a _N. lituratus_, exceto por possuir a nadadeira dorsal amarela e a ventral de laranja mais acentuado. Espécimes originários do Mar Vermelho possuem cores mais vivas e fortes. Indivíduos da Indonésia podem apresentar a nadadeira ventral cinza margeada de branco. Chega a 45 cm - aquário de 1000 litros.

_N. vlamingii_
Juvenis cinza-azulados com tonalidade amarelo desbotado na cara, no espaço que compreende desde o focinho até as guelras. Corpo pontilhado verticalmente de azul. Adultos com coloração geral bem mais forte, com cauda em lira e amarela na margem e nadadeira dorsal azul. Lábios azuis. Chega a 55 cm, e precisa de aquário com média superior a 1000 litros. 

Sub-família _Prionurinae_
Gênero _Prionurus_
Possui apenas um gênero - _Prionurus_, raramente importado para aquarismo.  Espécies ocorrem em todo o Indo-Pacífico e Atlântico. São conhecidas 7 espécies. Pedúnculo caudal não muito estreito, corpo ovalado. Formam cardumes às vezes compostos por centenas de indivíduos. São planctívoros com ênfase em fitoplâncto, que encontram em águas abertas junto a algas bênticas. Juvenis herbívoros, se alimentam de algas nos próprios recifes. Atingem 50 cm de comprimento e devem ser colocados em aquários de tamanho mínimo de 1000 litros.

Família _Zanclidae_
Composta por apenas um gênero e uma espécie - _Zanclus canescens_. Encontrado em todo o Indo-Pacífico, atingindo até zonas de águas subtropicais. Corpo comprimido, terceira espinha dorsal forma longo filamento. Focinho alongado e relativamente fino. 

Gênero _Zanclus_
_Z. canescens_
Coloração branca com esfumaçado amarelo, apresentando uma lista larga vertical logo antes dos olhos que vai até o primeiro terço do corpo. Outra lista negra vertical menos larga que a primeira apresenta-se logo depois do longo filamento da dorsal, e termina um pouco antes do pedúnculo caudal. Mancha de amarelo alaranjado forte margeada de negro em cima do focinho. Encontrado geralmente aos pares, mas pode formar grandes cardumes em viagens. Alimenta-se de algas e plâncto, considerado difícil de manter em aquários. Provavelmente, isso se dá devido a sua grande timidez e especificidade de dieta. Atinge 16 centímetros, mas aparenta ser muito maior devido ao enorme filamento formado pela terceira espinha dorsal. Deve ser abrigado com peixes calmos, ou colocado no aquário antes de outros peixes. Aquário mínimo de 1000 litros. Requer excelente qualidade de água e alimentação constantemente disponível. Muitos exemplares aceitam verduras. Relacionado aos acanturídeos por encontros de fósseis, que indicam que este gênero descende daquele.

 Família _Siganidae_
Família com cerca de 30 espécies em um único gênero e dois sub-gêneros: _Lo_ e _Siganus_, sendo que no primeiro o focinho é mais pronunciado. Também se distinguem por seus hábitats, pois siganídeos ocorrem mais em locais de leitos de algas. O gênero possui 7 espinhas nas nadadeiras anais, número bastante alto para peixes de recifes de corais. As espinhas duras tanto no dorso quanto no ventre contém toxinas bastante potentes; uma pessoa atingida costuma ter dores muito fortes durante várias horas. Alimentam-se primariamente de macro algas, mas buscam também pequenas algas nas rochas. Espécies de recifes de corais propriamente ditos são normalmente encontradas aos pares, enquanto as de leito de algas em fundo de areia são achadas em grandes cardumes. O corpo é oblongo e comprimido, tornando-se mais alongado com a idade, coberto de escamas ciclóides. Boca pequena terminal, com mandíbulas dotadas de uma linha de dentes tipo incisivo e levemente serrilhados, bi ou tri-cúspides.

Gênero _Siganus_
_S. guttatus_
Raramente importado. Corpo azul claro prateado com manchas amarelas brilhantes. Distribui-se por todo o Indo-Pacífico. Adultos são encontrados em grupos pequenos em cavernas ou debaixo de rochas em balanço, mas às vezes formam grandes cardumes. Juvenis habitam normalmente estuários ou manguezais. Chega a 40 cm, e precisa de aquário com mais de 1000 litros. Espécie bastante tímida, mas fácil de manter. Todas as espécies podem ser colocadas em grupos em aquários. Os dois gêneros são de peixes muito tolerantes.

Gênero_ Lo_
_L. vulpinus_
Ocorre da Indonésia às Filipinas até o Pacífico central e leste da Austrália, em recifes de corais ricos em diversidade até 15 metros de profundidade. Adultos são encontrados aos pares e juvenis formam pequenos grupos que se abrigam entre os corais. Corpo amarelo gema desde a cauda até quase chegar à cara. Focinho com faixa negra diagonal que segue até a testa, cobrindo os olhos. Mancha negra na parte anterior do peito. Toda essa parte do corpo em que ocorre a cor negra tem como fundo o branco, que vai desde a primeira espinha dorsal até a primeira ventral. Fácil de manter e relativamente tímido. Chega a 25 cm e precisa de um aquário de 600 litros. 

_L. unimaculatus_
Idêntico a _L. vulpinus_, mas apresenta uma mancha negra de cada lado, arredondada e relativamente grande na parte superior do dorso, localizada logo após a metade do corpo. Ocorre do sul do Japão ao leste das Filipinas. A mancha negra que o caracteriza varia tanto em tamanho como em formato.

_L. magnificus_
Ocorre desde o Mar de Andaman até o sudoeste de Java. Raramente importado. Adultos ocorrem aos pares, e juvenis são muito discretos, ficando sempre em meio a galhos de_ Acropora spp.._ Corpo e cara negros, com uma faixa larga vertical branca desde a "máscara" da cara até depois da nadadeira peitoral. Nadadeira dorsal com espinhas azuis margeadas de vermelho. Cauda, parte da nadadeira anal e nadadeiras peitorais amarelas. Atinge 24 centímetros - aquário com mínimo de 600 litros.

_L. uspi_
Ocorre na região de Fiji. Corpo negro com quarto posterior incluindo a cauda amarelos. Nadadeiras peitorais amarelas. Ocorre em paredões rasos ou beiradas de depressões profundas dos recifes onde se alimentam de algas. Chega a 24 cm. Aquário com 600 litros.

Famílias_ Ephippidae e Scatophagidae_
Apenas relacionadas aos peixes-cirurgiões. Quase nenhuma espécie habita o recife de corais propriamente dito. 

Considerações finais
Os peixes-cirurgiões e seus relacionados são animais que precisam de espaço para nadar. Portanto, ter um aquário de dimensões reduzidas implica em mudar o animal de lar quando chegar a tamanho considerável. Uma característica comportamental de que o aquário está pequeno é a agressividade dos acanturídeos e zebrassomas. Esses peixes costumam ficar mais nervosos que o normal quando se sentem apertados no aquário. Formar grupos de animais de espécies diferentes de cirurgiões no aquário é muito comum, e dependendo da ordem em que forem colocados no aquário, o convívio é relativamente calmo. Ao contrário do que se imagina, não são todas as espécies desse grande grupo de espécies que se alimenta exclusivamente de matéria vegetal. Notadamente, _P. hepatus_ e _Z. xanthurus_ às vezes começam a beliscar corais vivos quando crescem, tornando clara sua necessidade por alimentos diferentes do que apenas algas e verduras. Todos são animais muito longevos, sendo reportados casos de indivíduos com mais de 20 anos de aquário. Precisam de excelente qualidade de água e alimentação constante e variada, por serem muito ativos. Quase todos se adaptam muito bem ao cativeiro e com o tempo se tornam grandes "pets", pois vêm comer da mão do dono. Coloração desbotando ou clara demais geralmente indicam problemas de saúde relativos a qualidade de água ruim. Em aquários grandes, com mais de 1000 litros, esses peixes se mostram mais à vontade e muitas espécies podem formar pequenos cardumes, mostrando comportamento bastante natural e agradável de observar. 




Artigo de Ricardo Miozzo

Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho
http://www.aqua.brz.net/

----------

